# Visa - decision APPROVED!



## hopers7

Looks like our work to residency and partnership visas have been APPROVED. Received an email with log in info etc and when we logged in for both it said decision approved. Not bad seeing as they only received it on 9th and the medical was only logged as received today!

So despite our concerns about acid reflux medication etc as discussed in previous threads we were not referred to MA. Now we can book our flights and organise shipping!

Thanks for everyones advice based on their experiences and support!


----------



## topcat83

hopers7 said:


> Looks like our work to residency and partnership visas have been APPROVED. Received an email with log in info etc and when we logged in for both it said decision approved. Not bad seeing as they only received it on 9th and the medical was only logged as received today!
> 
> So despite our concerns about acid reflux medication etc as discussed in previous threads we were not referred to MA. Now we can book our flights and organise shipping!
> 
> Thanks for everyones advice based on their experiences and support!


Congrats! :cheer2::clap2::cheer2::clap2::cheer2:


----------



## hopers7

topcat83 said:


> Congrats! :cheer2::clap2::cheer2::clap2::cheer2:


Thanks Topcat!


----------



## mia5

Congratulation


----------



## Krazyspence

Congratulations!!


----------



## jawnbc

Congratulations!


----------



## bdl123

Congratulations!! It pays not to take too much notice sometimes ;-))x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Mirrors

hopers7 said:


> Looks like our work to residency and partnership visas have been APPROVED. Received an email with log in info etc and when we logged in for both it said decision approved. Not bad seeing as they only received it on 9th and the medical was only logged as received today!
> 
> So despite our concerns about acid reflux medication etc as discussed in previous threads we were not referred to MA. Now we can book our flights and organise shipping!
> 
> Thanks for everyones advice based on their experiences and support!



That's fantastic, congratulations. my hubby and I have just heard about our visa being approved (Long Term Business Visa) so excited, but very nervour and scared too are you???


----------



## hopers7

Miriam Dickinson said:


> That's fantastic, congratulations. my hubby and I have just heard about our visa being approved (Long Term Business Visa) so excited, but very nervour and scared too are you???


That's great news! Yes, very excited, but nervous too...the usual roller coaster I guess, wondering if doing the right thing but excited at what the future holds. Been sorting through house today so really sinking in now having to make the what to take and what to leave decisions.

When are you going? We've booked our flights for 8 th Oct. resignation handed in at work, and removal people coming 5th and 6th Sept! It's all go!


----------



## Guest

What about EOIs? Is New Zealand pretty set with qualifying migrants over 130pts? I applied in July with no response to a 115pt app.


----------



## topcat83

megan130 said:


> What about EOIs? Is New Zealand pretty set with qualifying migrants over 130pts? I applied in July with no response to a 115pt app.


115 is quite low without a job offer - and the catch 22 is that a job offer would give you more points!

See EOI 8 August 2012 - you'll see that without a job offer, only point scores of over 135 were getting picked.


----------



## Guest

topcat83 said:


> 115 is quite low without a job offer - and the catch 22 is that a job offer would give you more points!
> 
> See EOI 8 August 2012 - you'll see that without a job offer, only point scores of over 135 were getting picked.


Yeah, I'm pissed because by the time I nearly finalized my EOI I realized I had MUCH less points to earn than the misleading SAMPLE they tell people to take. I submitted just in hopes as on posted story somewhere they got accepted with less than 120 but who knows the reason and what skill they had. But things are starting to slow in NZ now and reduced hiring.

You ONLY get high points for being in a field needed but the 'bonuses' to take you OVER he threshhold go only for those with work experience gained from living in New Zealand(ie younger folks already there with WorkHoliday time earned) and narrower much higher education levels for specialists in a small number of occupations(like PHDs, Engineers, Doctors, high level IT programmers/Coders - won't even go into the red carpet for media entertainment types or farm owner)  

The average skilled/educated worker and middle aged need not apply but just come visit to spent your retirement savings money on a vacation. I can do that closer in Hawaii or West Coast USA. To think of the slags waltzing into NZ migrate while truly interested in becoming new citizens must risk all or be deported stand in line. Sounds like the US., no where to go in the world and was mesmerised by NZ. 

Sorry depressed rant, already casing out Vancouver near family.


----------



## Clem

hopers7 said:


> That's great news! Yes, very excited, but nervous too...the usual roller coaster I guess, wondering if doing the right thing but excited at what the future holds. Been sorting through house today so really sinking in now having to make the what to take and what to leave decisions.
> 
> When are you going? We've booked our flights for 8 th Oct. resignation handed in at work, and removal people coming 5th and 6th Sept! It's all go!


Not long till you come over! Where abouts are you travelling too? I have just moved to Hamilton about a week ago


----------



## Leighr

*Congrats*



hopers7 said:


> Looks like our work to residency and partnership visas have been APPROVED. Received an email with log in info etc and when we logged in for both it said decision approved. Not bad seeing as they only received it on 9th and the medical was only logged as received today!
> 
> So despite our concerns about acid reflux medication etc as discussed in previous threads we were not referred to MA. Now we can book our flights and organise shipping!
> 
> Thanks for everyones advice based on their experiences and support!


Ooooooooh exciting times, as I recall. Hey where you headed for in NZ?

Leigh


----------



## Leighr

*Preston*



Miriam Dickinson said:


> That's fantastic, congratulations. my hubby and I have just heard about our visa being approved (Long Term Business Visa) so excited, but very nervour and scared too are you???


Congrats Miriam
I see you're in Preston, that means were were once neighbours (ex Darwen). Where you headed for in NZ? Maybe we'll be neighbours again soon?

Leigh


----------



## bdl123

Leighr said:


> Congrats Miriam
> I see you're in Preston, that means were were once neighbours (ex Darwen). Where you headed for in NZ? Maybe we'll be neighbours again soon?
> 
> Leigh


Hello Lancashire folk...we are in Wellington but lived in Hutton before leaving UK!!! X

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## hopers7

Hi everyone,

Funnily enough I current work nr Preston in Leyland!! Small world!

We are heading to Auckland. I'll be working in Albany so hoping to rent somewhere nr there!

All very exciting...removal company coming next week....so packing, sorting, chucking is our lives at the moment...cannot wait until its all gone and we are left with just our two suitcases!M

Good luck everyone with your move!


----------



## Sukhvinder

Congrats dude....u r indeed lucky..


----------

